# Solid Snake Japanese voice actor: ?Kojima Productions has disbanded?



## Simon (Jul 10, 2015)

> Akio Otsuka, the Japanese voice actor for Snake in the Metal Gear Solid series, wrote out a heartfelt goodbye to Kojima Productions on Twitter today.
> 
> ?Kojima Productions was forced to disband, but it appears that the work that the team has been putting their utmost effort into is nearly complete,? Otsuka said in a tweet. ?I?m not exaggerating when I say that I expect it will become their greatest masterpiece. I couldn?t help it. I just wanted to say ?Kept you waiting, huh?? (Laughs.) But even if this is the end, Metal Gear Solid is immortal!?
> 
> We don?t know the fate of the Kojima Productions staff after work on Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain is complete. In fact, this is probably the most official statement we?ve gotten about the company?s status. Prior to this, reports citing sources from within the studio claimed Kojima Productions? senior staff are working on Metal Gear Solid V as contractors, rather than permanent employees, and founder Hideo Kojima plans to leave alongside upper management when their contract expires in December.


()


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm still holding onto hope that this is just one elaborate ruse, but the light keeps getting dimmer.

Fuck Konami


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 11, 2015)

The jinx is real as I just bought the MGS legacy collection


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 12, 2015)

FUCK YOU KONAMI


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 12, 2015)

Konami burning bridges all around them.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2015)

I blame Dream.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 12, 2015)

khris said:


> The jinx is real as I just bought the MGS legacy collection



Damn you Khris.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 12, 2015)

Konami got sick and tired of Kojima constantly making a game centered around  Big Boss, instead of Solid Snake, the intended protagonist of the entire series. Konami isn't even actively advertising MGS5 compared to MGS4. It's like they want this game to fail.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 12, 2015)

Don't think they really cared.

they have other interests.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 12, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Don't think they really cared.
> 
> they have other interests.


They cared enough to let Kojima have the the budget and complete reign to create three MGS games since MGS4. Something happened during the MGS5 development which caused Konami to get royally pissed off with Kojima. Perhaps they got sick and tired of paying for Kojima's fancy dinners in overseas. Either way, Konami ran out of patience with Kojima.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 13, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Damn you Khris.



Sorry man


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 13, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Konami got sick and tired of Kojima constantly making a game centered around  Big Boss, instead of Solid Snake, the intended protagonist of the entire series. Konami isn't even actively advertising MGS5 compared to MGS4. It's like they want this game to fail.



No, Solid Snakes story is over with, but they still got at 2 games with Solid Snake left, the remakes of MG 1 and 2. Konami is just being retarded and burning as many bridges as possible, they are taking a nove dive faster then Capcom.


----------



## Simon (Jul 13, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> *Konami got sick and tired of Kojima constantly making a game centered around  Big Boss, instead of Solid Snake, the intended protagonist of the entire series.* Konami isn't even actively advertising MGS5 compared to MGS4. It's like they want this game to fail.


I doubt Konami gave two shits about which Snake was the lead. 

TPP was announced in 2012, With countless trailers, gameplay videos, live/hands on demos and recent commercials. This game isn't and was never going to fail.


----------



## Simon (Jul 14, 2015)

Fuck 'em


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 14, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Konami got sick and tired of Kojima constantly making a game centered around  Big Boss, instead of Solid Snake, the intended protagonist of the entire series. Konami isn't even actively advertising MGS5 compared to MGS4. It's like they want this game to fail.



Not really Kojima wanted to make games not related to metal gear series for years, it was just Konami kept putting him back on metal gear games.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2015)

Simon said:


> Fuck 'em



Not even a "thanks for the memories"?  Ungrateful.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 14, 2015)

Simon said:


> Fuck 'em


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 14, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> No, Solid Snakes story is over with, but they still got at 2 games with Solid Snake left, the remakes of MG 1 and 2. Konami is just being retarded and burning as many bridges as possible, they are taking a nove dive faster then Capcom.


Pretty sure Konami isn't gonna remake MG1 and 2 at this point.



Nemesis said:


> Not really Kojima wanted to make games not related to metal gear series for years, it was just Konami kept putting him back on metal gear games.


That does not explain the reason why Konami is burning any bridges that has to do with Kojima. First Silent Hill, now his entire production. Now they are purposely erasing the name "Kojima" from MGSV box arts.


----------



## Simon (Jul 14, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> That does not explain the reason why Konami is burning any bridges that has to do with Kojima. First Silent Hill, now his entire production. Now they are purposely erasing the name "Kojima" from MGSV box arts.


Putting my money on them pulling out of the game industry and focusing on mobile and no longer needing KojiPro or the microtrasactions in MGSV pissed Kojima off and they fought it out.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 14, 2015)

Does kojima know how to manage money though?


----------



## Simon (Jul 14, 2015)

Makes sense, the reason for removal is that Kojipro is disbanded, and most likely in Kojima contract (when he stepped down from VP) it states he retains the rights to the name, therefore Konami can't use it (since he is no longer a FTE, but contractor).



> I felt the need to chime in because there's a lot of people that are being reactionary to the Kojipro name drop. I suspect this may indicate Kojima is getting to keep his name, which technically is owned by Konami even once he's departed if going by the word of the law. As far as the legal side of things go, if Kojima opened another studio with his own name called "Kojima Studios" (or something equivalent) this could be something that he could potentially be sued for since it could create confusion with Konami's own property "Kojima Productions". I suspect Mr. Kojima has negotiated to keep his studio name which at first glance sounds so very commonsense, but this is an unusual situation given that no other big developers are named after their director so prominently like this. While not exactly the same, if you look at what happened with Infinity Ward a few years ago, the heads of the studio were dropped but they just created a new studio, but the old studio was retained by the original company, name and all. The complication for Mr. Kojima arises in the use of his very own name (and his penchant for liking to stick it everywhere). So I imagine this is the reason they're dropping the name, not because they're trying to erase his legacy, but because if Kojima opts to start a new studio elsewhere, Kojima will retain the right to name his Studio whatever he wants. It's really in Mr. Kojima's best interest NOT to be affiliated with Konami as his time with them comes to an end as far as his name and brand goes. Let's face it, "Kojima" means something. You know what you're getting and it's an important mark for him to keep. It's inherently valuable to him to retain that. And Konami isn't compelled to keep something on a game they're not going to own soon.
> 
> Konami get's their restructuring, Kojima keeps his name. Though us fans are left feeling out in the cold. Divorces are rough on the kids, but it really is in the best interest of Mr. Kojima that this happen. Yeah, it sucks for MGSV specifically, but in the long term, as fans, I think we should be happy that this may be an indication that his studio will at least keep that badge that we've come to love. There's likely a lot of words that kill going on behind the scenes that we aren't privy to. It'll be interesting to get the whole story once the dust has settled, but I just wanted to give my two rations on the situation.


()


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 14, 2015)

Simon said:


> Putting my money on them pulling out of the game industry and focusing on mobile and no longer needing KojiPro or the microtrasactions in MGSV pissed Kojima off and they fought it out.



Konami probably tried for Kojima to make mobile games and he say fuck no, i want to make real games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 15, 2015)

Linkdarkside said:


> Konami probably tried for Kojima to make mobile games and he say fuck no, i want to make real games.


Considering the fact that Kojima and his productions did make two MGS games for mobile devices, that's not the reason.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> Does kojima know how to manage money though?



Does he even need to.  When all this Koji/Konami dust has settled he would likely have everyone from Sony/MS/Ninty to Square enix, Capcom, EA, Ubi, Activision, Zenimax all ringing him trying to get his services.


----------



## Simon (Jul 16, 2015)

Like him to make another Boktai for 3DS


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 16, 2015)

he'll just make metal gear.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 16, 2015)

Why would he,  Kojima has been vocal about his desire to make non metal gear games.  Now he isn't with Konami he can likely make what the fuck he wants.


----------

